# For Lucky13's projects



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2009)

Humm well I figured I would start a list of things Jan said he was interested in. Found two different projects today that he was interested in from past that I was aware of. One was a different B-25 and the other a Ju-88. Some of the B-25 pictues he posted and Ive added more to them. The other is an article I found in Revi magazine on the Ju-88. I cant read German so not sure if the article pertains to the aircraft but quite a few pictures of the Ju-88 with the ships on the tail that he enjoyed. And then finally though still not finished and updated version of Peggy Lou!!!

Enjoy Jan!!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2009)

Cool stuff Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Cool stuff Paul.



Thanks Wojtek


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 4, 2009)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice work Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, the pdf's are under the pictures Jan if you dont see them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm ever so humbled Paul!  Top work as always!  Was going to get down dirty again this weekend with "Peggy Lou" and the Beaufighter, but the blasted cold cought up with and I feel like sh*t! I hope that I feel better tomorrow, cannae afford tae be of sick! 

Thanks again my friend!  (sniff...aaaaatchooo!)


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm ever so humbled Paul!  Top work as always!  Was going to get down dirty again this weekend with "Peggy Lou" and the Beaufighter, but the blasted cold cought up with and I feel like sh*t! I hope that I feel better tomorrow, cannae afford tae be of sick!
> 
> Thanks again my friend!  (sniff...aaaaatchooo!)



No biggie my friend. If they get built they get built. If not so be it. I had fun looking into them and well some one else may use them also. Sorry Ive been busy as of late and not able to get them to you sooner.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, they'll get built, don't you worry about that Paul....
Same as me I take it, too busy for comfort at work?


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Oh, they'll get built, don't you worry about that Paul....
> Same as me I take it, too busy for comfort at work?



Well take care of yourself first. I will keep my eyes open for more to add to this. I know your looking for and Bf-110. Let me know when you find a subject and will see if I can find any pictures of that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

With Erich help I've decided to do a '110G-2 from ZG26 and the Munster raid in October '43... Got another Revell yesterday which will become another "Pulk Zerstorer"...

D*mn this '110 bug!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, two sicknesses your cold going around and the one Maxi brought here.... *shakes head* This is terrible...something needs to be done..

I've been lucky and haven't caught it yet....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

What you mean that you've been me!?  

I know buddy, two different viruses floating around.....one is the feared Bf 110E, F and G virus!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 4, 2009)

Ah!  So many!! 

I'm going to the doctor to get a vaccine! But I think the vaccine only covers the E and G Viruses..... oh jeez!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2009)

Besides Terry's blasted beaufighter that I cant find a picture of Ive been kinda looking at Ju-88's with torpedos. Thats when I found your pdf file with the ships on the tail marking. Several pictures are in that pdf.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 4, 2009)

Cool stuff Paul!   And Lucky, I hope you recover soon, that stuff is the pits.(the cold)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2009)

Well done Paul, you are da man!

Hope the sniffles disappear real quick Jan...

...and that Ju-88 was not flown by Baumbach, if I remember correctly!!??


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

